# Threat Found On Service Member's Car.



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hitting close to home.


----------



## CDG (Jul 24, 2015)

@MichaelC,

It's frowned upon to just post a video without any commentary.  Do you have any personal thoughts on this matter?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't want to be frowned upon. Its my base. Just sharing info.


----------



## Theirb123 (Aug 13, 2015)

By the way...

Georgia National Guardsman admits he wrote fake terrorist death threat against himself


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2015)

Meh,
Service members going to the press with these threats are just attention whores.
Laugh, crumple the note up wipe it across your ass and toss it into the thrash bin.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 13, 2015)

If that is in fact what he did...there is much "patheticness" there.

He is a crumb....


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2015)

Theirb123 said:


> By the way...
> 
> Georgia National Guardsman admits he wrote fake terrorist death threat against himself



If true he needs his head kicked in. 



DA SWO said:


> Meh,
> Service members going to the press with these threats are just attention whores.
> Laugh, crumple the note up wipe it across your ass and toss it into the thrash bin.



I heartily disagree, if a terrorist threat is given it needs to be addressed immediately, vigorously, and with diligent attention.


----------

